# Presto il nuovo Cd di Ligabue



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Luciano *Ligabue*, che mercoledì scorso ha compiuto 53 anni, ha annunciato tramite il proprio account *facebook* che presto uscirà un *nuovo album contenente degli inediti*:"Stiamo lavorando al nuovo disco". Nel frattempo, lo stesso Ligabue ha deciso di tornare in *concerto*. I prossimi *4 e 5 Aprile* il cantautore di Correggio si esibirà alla *Royal Albert Hall di Londra*. E' previsto il tutto esaurito.


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

secondo me è finito da almeno 5 anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

Un altro che non sopporto,come Vasco Zozzi


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un altro che non sopporto,come Vasco Zozzi



ogni motivo è buono per tirare giù Vasco insomma.....

hahahaaa....


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2013)

Ha rotto i ********, facesse almeno canzoni ascoltabili.


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2013)

non vedo l'ora


----------



## Prinz (18 Marzo 2013)

E pensare che un tempo alla Royal Albert Hall si esibivano gli Who e i Led Zeppelin . Tristezzaaaa per favore vai viiiia


----------



## Hammer (18 Marzo 2013)

È da QUINDICI anni che fa la stessa dannata canzone. 

È la morte del rock italiano. Lui e tutti coloro che lo idolatrano



runner ha scritto:


> secondo me è finito da almeno 5 anni



vedi sopra


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È da QUINDICI anni che fa la stessa dannata canzone.
> 
> È la morte del rock italiano. Lui e tutti coloro che lo idolatrano
> 
> ...



è un po la musica in generale che non c'è più da 15 anni


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è un po la musica in generale che non c'è più da 15 anni



Negativo. Gruppi italiani ci sono, e di talento.
Sono ignoti al grande pubblico perchè non piacciono alle masse, oppure perchè spesso i 40-50enni italiani che hanno vissuto con De Andrè rimangono legati agli schemi tradizionali e non si riescono a rinnovare. Secondo la mia modesta opinione, ovviamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Negativo. Gruppi italiani ci sono, e di talento.
> Sono ignoti al grande pubblico perchè non piacciono alle masse, oppure perchè spesso i 40-50enni italiani che hanno vissuto con De Andrè rimangono legati agli schemi tradizionali e non si riescono a rinnovare. Secondo la mia modesta opinione, ovviamente



dico rispetto a qualche anno fa adesso la musica è diventata commerciale, prima era diverso


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è un po la musica in generale che non c'è più da 15 anni



in italia forse, nel mondo assolutamente no.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in italia forse, nel mondo assolutamente no.



in italia soprattutto ma anche nel mondo


----------

